# Looking for 3pt for a Legacy



## radio1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Anyone know where in Ohio or somewhere I can find a 3pt hitch unit for the Legacy 20hp? Either the class 0 or 1. I want to add a small tiller eventually...
Thanks


----------

